# Are testicle implants allowed in shows?



## Flatcoat owner (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi,

Just wonder out of interest are testicle implants allowed in shows?

Just to clarify - I have no intention of getting these for my neutered boy or showing him. I was just speaking to someone in the park about showing and it somehow came up in conversation, she was saying she thought the judges might not be able to tell.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

I couldn't see the point of testicle implants. Unless your dog had serious self esteem issues I suppose . You can show a neutered male but need to inform the KC and get their permission. When they say a male should have two descended testicles they mean not retained or one retained.

You would never be able to tell if a bitch was spayed but I would have thought you would have to tell them about that too.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know about implants, but you can buy falsies. Although you would still have to inform the KC your dog is neutered, and get permission to show, with or without falsies.

Edited to add, found something on neuticles, which are implants, but I was sure you could buy something *external* as well.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Although you would still have to inform the KC your dog is neutered, and get permission to show, with or without falsies..


Do you still have to inform them these days? 
Roll on the time when shows have Neuter/Spay classes.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Flatcoat owner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wonder out of interest are testicle implants allowed in shows?
> 
> Just to clarify - I have no intention of getting these for my neutered boy or showing him. I was just speaking to someone in the park about showing and it somehow came up in conversation, she was saying she thought the judges might not be able to tell.


Seems to be quite a common practice in the US! Judges feel testicles for a reason


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Just hope the chavs don't find out about these and go for the 'augmented' look.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> Do you still have to inform them these days?
> Roll on the time when shows have Neuter/Spay classes.


It comes under the any alteration rule.........it's not that they just want to know about neutering.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Emmastace said:


> It comes under the any alteration rule.........


Doesn't appear in KC Gazette though (along with the other operations)


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> Do you still have to inform them these days?
> Roll on the time when shows have Neuter/Spay classes.


I was under the impression you still had to inform them, I did so to continue showing Wybie after he was castrated and got a letter to carry with me at shows.

Although it's "allowed" some judges do take a major exception to them being castrated so until they bring in neuter classes I doubt we'll be bothering with showing again.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> I was under the impression you still had to inform them, I did so to continue showing Wybie after he was castrated and got a letter to carry with me at shows.
> 
> Although it's "allowed" some judges do take a major exception to them being castrated so until they bring in neuter classes I doubt we'll be bothering with showing again.


It's such a shame, I mean, how would they check if a bitch had been spayed, I could show Indie or Tau without bothering to tell anyone!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Seems to be quite a common practice in the US! Judges feel testicles for a reason


Its really not a common practice, we yanks mostly feel the same way about neuticles as any other dog owner with half a brain - whats the point? The other half of the dog owning population doesnt even know they exist. Im honestly surprised there is even a market for them LOL!

Ive never met a neuticled dog myself (nor do I normally grope male dogs for that matter), but Im pretty sure a judge could tell


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Ive never met a neuticled dog myself (nor do I normally grope male dogs for that matter), but Im pretty sure a judge could tell


Or could they? It's just a brief grope and a count (yes, two) ........ if they spent any longer doing it, especially if they had a grin on their face, I'd take my dog elsewhere.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

I did a random visit back to ringcraft last Thursday and they were showing a new guy, that wanted to start to judge, the ropes. He happens to have a neutered Pyrenean so I don't think he has much experience with dogs dangly bits. Mylo was the first boy in the queue and being so short coated and with, shall we just say, a rather splendid set of gentleman vegetables this guy just looked at them, looked at me, and went bright puce. The woman teaching him laughed and said 'yes you do have to do it however obvious they are'.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Emmastace said:


> I did a random visit back to ringcraft last Thursday and they were showing a new guy, that wanted to start to judge, the ropes. He happens to have a neutered Pyrenean so I don't think he has much experience with dogs dangly bits. Mylo was the first boy in the queue and being so short coated and with, shall we just say, a rather splendid set of gentleman vegetables this guy just looked at them, looked at me, and went bright puce. The woman teaching him laughed and said 'yes you do have to do it however obvious they are'.


Google you tube videos of bulldogs being shown, it ain't just the judges that like to manhandle those vegetables, apparently it gives the dog a good *expression*.

This is just one, there are others I've seen that show a lot more tickling going on!


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Google you tube videos of bulldogs being shown, it ain't just the judges that like to manhandle those vegetables, apparently it gives the dog a good *expression*.
> 
> This is just one, there are others I've seen that show a lot more tickling going on!
> 
> Crufts 2010: Bulldogs have their scrotums tickled to achieve a &#39;questioning&#39; expression - YouTube


I can't believe i actually just clicked on that.

Expression is always mentioned in our breed but there is nothing that would make me kneel down and fondle Mylo especially with all eyes on me doing it, not even a CC - Well possibly 

Just joking


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> Doesn't appear in KC Gazette though (along with the other operations)


From the KC website

Neutered dog

Show Regs - Annexe B to F Regulations - Regulations for the preparation of Dogs for exhibition

3 (C)


----------



## sueh83 (Dec 17, 2012)

The use of prosthetic testicles is frowned upon by the RCVS (vet governing body), so would assume it would be difficult to find a vet who would carry out the procedure?



> 27.16 The RCVS has decided the insertion of prosthetic testicles is not a procedure that benefits the animal and is not in the animals interests. There is also concern that the procedure allows an owner to claim an animal with a prosthetic testicle had the natural conformation.
> 
> 27.17 The RCVS advice is that the procedure is unethical.


https://www.rcvs.org.uk/advice-and-...y-surgeons/supporting-guidance/miscellaneous/


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Bess stands better if I tickle her between her back legs!


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

sueh83 said:


> The use of prosthetic testicles is frowned upon by the RCVS (vet governing body), so would assume it would be difficult to find a vet who would carry out the procedure?
> 
> https://www.rcvs.org.uk/advice-and-...y-surgeons/supporting-guidance/miscellaneous/


I couldn't help myself and Googled 'Neuticles' as mentioned by Ouesi. According to their website over 280,000 people in the USA would disagree as they have had implants put in their animals. This includes Kim Kardashian who has had them put in her Boxer. I thought I was just being funny when I mentioned self-esteem in my first post on this thread.
I kid you not it is quoted on the website that the person who invented them believes it improves the self-esteem of animals that have been neutered.
Only in America !!!!!!!!! (sorry Ouesi)


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Forgot to add.......you can even have them as earrings or key chains. At least I am hoping that they are made from Neuticles and not the bits they replace


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I got Bonnie spayed and told the KC and continued to show. It didn't affect her coat so it didn't make much difference.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Flatcoat owner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wonder out of interest are testicle implants allowed in shows?
> 
> Just to clarify - I have no intention of getting these for my neutered boy or showing him. I was just speaking to someone in the park about showing and it somehow came up in conversation, she was saying she thought the judges might not be able to tell.


As all the KC Breed standards seem to end with:-

Note Male animals should have two apparently normal testicles fully descended into the scrotum.

I very much doubt it.

You are actually supposed to report to the KC even things like caesareans and any surgical procedures which alter the natural conformation of the dog too.

Caesarean operations and procedures which alter the natural conformation of a dog


----------

